# Noisy Aquaclear 70



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

Just curious to know if anyone has a quick fix for this filter I have on one of my tanks.
The aquaclear 70 is noisy. so I replace the shaft and impeller....guess what?....still noisy but a bit better if that makes any sense..lol
I saw a youtube video of some guy having same problem. I saw the Vaseline trick but haven't tried it yet, figuring the new parts should have solved the problem., right?...
I then swap the motor with a another aquaclear that I had for parts with new impeller and shaft....again...noisy but a bit better...
Am I going crazy?...LOL what do you think?...toss the whole thing in the dumpster?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Unplug and plug back in a few times. Air bubbles trapped.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

holy cow...it worked...unplugged it a few times and moved the plastic syphon tube around and much quieter.....thank you...)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

no problem.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

phenominal filter, only problems ive ever had were snails climbing into the impeller haha

+ jobber knows all!


----------

